# Aritzia Inc. -AZT -T



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anyone own this? Cdn. women's clothing outfit.
just saw it rec. on stockchase. currently at $30 ( for future reference😉!)
any comments?

edit: P/E ratio 79.80?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

TD says it's a buy with a target price of $36. Morningstar says it's overvalued with a fair value of $23.

TD also says its P/E ratio is 188, LOL.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

lol is right!

I thought it was another new vaccine at first!
but my daughters say they shop there all the time & its always busy!


----------

